# How much does spaying cost?



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

Had a bit of a crazy afternoon - went to the local dog rescue centre, found a dog, had home check done (and passed it) all within about 4 hours.

We're a bit shell-shocked as it happened so fast, so we're trying to work out what we need to do to prepare.

She's a spaniel/terrier cross about a year old (maybe a little younger) and came over from Ireland about a week ago, so the centre don't know much about her background. They don't know if she's been spayed, and if not it'll be up to us to do that. We're trying to figure out a doggy budget and had sort of assumed a rescue dog would have been spayed or neutered already, so how much should that cost?


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

I have been quoted £150 for my border collie. Spaniel x terrier is likely to be less than that as it's based on weight, but an idea of where to start.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

It's a bit of a long long is a price of string question i'm afraid :lol:

I would say around £150ish all depends on area you live and weight of the dog 

I wouldn't rush into spaying her as soon as you get her. Do you know a rough age ?

My vets wanted £190 to neuter my male dog 25kg but i found one of these centres http://www.easipetcare.com/home and it was £80 ! So it pays to look around.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Costs will vary hugely from one vet to another. Some vets include IV Drip, anti inflammetries / pain meds, follow up check up and head cone whereas others charge extra for thes so always ask what exctly is included.

My girl was 19-20kg when spayed and it cost £200.​


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Prices seem to differ especially from country to country to have Sophie same it cost 550 that included blood work, and micro chipping at the same time.

When I got my cat Decker we had no idea if she had been spayed so they shaved her bellie looking for a scar mark, would this be possible for them to do?


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. She's quite a bit smaller than a collie. I would guess she _should_ weigh around 10kg, but she's really skinny at the moment. We'll have to wait and see if she comes into heat and then get her spayed after that, so it wouldn't be straight away.


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> When I got my cat Decker we had no idea if she had been spayed so they shaved her bellie looking for a scar mark, would this be possible for them to do?


They said the scars are so neat nowadays, it's difficult to be certain.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

thronesfan said:


> They said the scars are so neat nowadays, it's difficult to be certain.


That is true Sophie had a small bump afterwards but now the only evidence is a small white mark.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats on your new dog! 

It cost me £145 to have my girl spayed! It was almost a year ago and she only weighed 4kg.


----------



## roxyapril (Oct 19, 2011)

Had my girl done in february it was £185 inc pain meds and 2X post op appointments she weight 8kg and this was from vets for pets had my boy done last monday and he was £110 inc 2X post op checks also done at vets for pets.


----------



## TangoTerrierist (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi folks, I hope people don't mind me registering with the forum specifically to answer this thread (been lurking for a little while) but I wanted to share my experience in case it is helpful.
I adopted a rescue dog almost a year ago, who was also from Ireland. Like you, thronesfan, it was unknown whether or not she was spayed and both the rescue and vets advised me that it was just a case of waiting to see whether or not she came into season as modern surgery means it is almost impossible to tell for sure whether or not a bitch has been spayed as the scars fade to almost nothing.
Tango came into season about 1 month after we adopted her, and was then spayed 3 months later. She weighs just over 10kg and the cost was £160ish including surgery, meds and 2 post spay check ups.

Speaking both to the rescue and the dog trainer we worked with, it seems that most dogs in Ireland are kept outside, so be aware that your girl may not have lived in a house before, certainly Tango was neither house trained nor seemed to know how to behave in the house, so it was a steep learning curve for both of us! 

On the plus side, the dogs coming over from Ireland tend to be very well socialised, so with any luck your girl will happily mix well with other dogs.

I'm sure you'll get on really well with your new girlie, if your experience is anything like ours you'll experience a few ups and downs along the way - we adopted what looked like a cute, friendly little dog who turned out to be a high energy, high prey drive, semi feral dog with no training whatsoever  Nearly one year on, we have a much calmer and socially acceptable dog who - most of the time  - does what we ask of her when we ask it. We wouldn't swap her for the world!


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for that TangoTerrierist 

I think she's going to be a handful but a lot of fun. She's good with other dogs and loves people - the poor little dog she's sharing a kennel with was getting trampled on as she wanted to say hello to everyone. We've been warned she'll need house training, recall training, and pretty much everything training. I can't wait!


----------



## TangoTerrierist (Jul 1, 2012)

Ahhh, she sounds like a little gem :001_wub:
It sounds like you're already expecting to have to teach her pretty much everything, which is good - hopefully no nasty surprises! I'm sure she'll settle in with you quickly and start learning what is expected of her. What is her name and when do you pick her up?


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

Average price £180 for dog of that size.


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

TangoTerrierist said:


> What is her name and when do you pick her up?


Her name (at the moment) is Tinkerbell - I think we'll change it though. Cute as it is, I can't see my husband standing in the middle of the park calling for Tinkerbell. Not sure when we'll pick her up yet, hopefully sometime next week.


----------

